
Missing Malaysia plane photos after disappearance? Seems so - zerobudgetdev
For a mistery beyond the deep, there may be a solution that exceeds current ideas.<p>Look at this two photos:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.flickr.com&#x2F;photos&#x2F;61506776@N06&#x2F;14431425868
Photo clearly showing 9M-MRO (MH370 registration number) at Istanbul Airport on 10 July 2014 - months after disappearance. I contacted author&#x2F;spotter channel and I am waiting for answer about EXIF&#x2F;date proof.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.flickr.com&#x2F;photos&#x2F;saints09&#x2F;19819662655 Photo unclearly showing 9M-MRO&#x2F;Q (Q was not there that day, that time) at Melbourne Airport on 10 July 2015 - more than one year after disappearance. Shutter Count for this second photo has been checked and matches&#x2F;follows the one of other photos.
======
zerobudgetdev
I attach link explaining what is Shutter Count and why it would be easy to
detect if it has been changed. (Which is not)

[http://www.howtogeek.com/218244/how-to-check-a-dslrs-
shutter...](http://www.howtogeek.com/218244/how-to-check-a-dslrs-shutter-
count-and-why-you-should-care/)

